# Cross Process?  Or Other Technique?



## Adamtron (Jan 21, 2006)

I have been noticing that photos in magazines lately have a certain look where it seems like cross processed film, but different. The photos have a blue cast and kind of look like when they shoot scenes during the day but process it to look like night. I'm wondering if there is a certain film that does this, or is this more of a maniplulation in Photoshop? Hopefully I created the thread in the right area, I wasn't sure what category this falls into. Thanks for any help! -Adamtron 

I will attempt to insert a photo of this techinique below- Jake Gyllenhaal from an issue of GQ to demonstrate what I mean...
http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb/images/Jake Gyllenhaal - 1 - 300 - Jarhead.jpg


----------



## markc (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks more like using tungsten film with daylight or strobes to me. I find it a bit yucky myself.


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think it's cross processing, either. Could be tungsten film, but it also looks photoshopped to me. Note the subtle halo effect around the face. It's an interesting color cast.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 22, 2006)

It's a Photoshop wipe.
Cross processing and Tungsten in daylight give a different effect.
This is just one of those trendy little effect fads that some photographers/magazine art directors go through just to be 'different'. It'll be something else next month.

PS - I've turned the image into a link to avoid Copyright infringement.


----------

